# Hitchhiker snails



## gwilson (Mar 19, 2012)

I recently bought some plants to put in a new tank I am setting up. To my surprise, today I noticed a couple of hitchhiking snails in the tank. Since I don't know much about snails how about helping me learn so I can keep them alive.
Snails 22/05/2012 - Imgur

1. Anyone know specifically which snails these are? I'm guessing they would fall into the generic pond snail description. They look like they could be Physella acuta.
2. I'm doing a fishless cycle by adding pure ammonia nightly. Will these guys survive the process? I'm about halfway done (the ammonia levels are dropping and the nitrites are rising). I'm guessing if they are still alive now they probably will survive the entire process.
3. In those pictures I caught the bigger snail latched onto the smaller snail's shell. They were both thrashing their shells about (at a snail's pace of course). After a while they went their separate ways. Is the bigger one a jerk? Did I catch them in flagrante?

Thanks for any help.
Gavin


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

1) I think you are correct on the ID  that sure is a beautiful shell pattern! 
2)Snails are tough, I would imagine so.
3)I believe thats how the snails breed...and breed those pond snails do. Had them breed in the bag and after they got in the tank deposit some more egg blobs around.


----------



## gwilson (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, they look really nice. The phone camera does not do them justice. Really translucent with bright yellow showing through the shell right now.


----------

